# Good Morning from Duluth Minnesota!



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

My name is Magdalena, most call me Maggie though 

I was born is South Africa, since then Ive lived in Egypt, North Carolina, Texas, and now Minnesota.

I will be attending a local university to be a vet tech, then id like to work on a biology degree.

I have a ball python (rescue), a savannah monitor (rescue), and a tarantula. I breed with Leopard geckos and Crested geckos. I also have a cat and an old Parakeet (rescue).

I feel the need to say here that I dont feed live mice. I could never. I couldnt kill my own mice either.

So why Im here.. I had a rat that was very dear to my heart and she passed away last year. Well every time i go to the local pets store I find myself gawking at the meeces :love Since I am so into genetics I would like to try my hand at breeding mice. Very small scale (quality vs. quantity is my motto  )

Since I intend on working with certain strains Ive already began my research  And as a little inspiration, I have an empty 20 gal long with a Popsicle stick house right in sight from my laptop. :lol:

All that being said! Anyone know of any mice breeders in Minnesota? As close to Duluth as possible? ray


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin! You'll want to get in touch with Moustress, she's from MN & breeds these very vivid tris-colors.


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks! Ill look out for her 

I spend about half my time in superior, hehe.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi! I'm also Maggie, but down in AR.


----------

